# Bridging visa after applying 189 onshore



## ash67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I have applied for a 189 visa in on-shore on 1st Sep, however, I have not been granted a bridging visa yet. How long it usually take to receive a Bridging visa? I am little worried about it.

Also, I have another question how long does it take to allocate a case officer?

Please share your experience and knowledge.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

You will be granted a visa when your application lodged into the system. Have you checked on VEVO yet. You can use your TRN to check with VEVO. Case officers are allocated in order of applications.

The can be situations where an application lodged while you are in Australia can still be an offshore application. In a case where a person has been refused a visa onshore and is Section 48 barred from lodging another application onshore, the application can still be lodged in Australia but is considered an offshore application. In a case like that you would not get a BVA.

Regards


----------



## ash67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> You will be granted a visa when your application lodged into the system. Have you checked on VEVO yet. You can use your TRN to check with VEVO. Case officers are allocated in order of applications.
> 
> The can be situations where an application lodged while you are in Australia can still be an offshore application. In a case where a person has been refused a visa onshore and is Section 48 barred from lodging another application onshore, the application can still be lodged in Australia but is considered an offshore application. In a case like that you would not get a BVA.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Jemery for your reply!

I checked my Vevo but it is still not showing any information about the bridging visa.

As you mentioned my application might be treated as an off-shore application, even though I applied in Australia. Is there any thing I can do to change the application status?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Someone would need to review your case to see whether there is any legal reason why have not been granted a BVA. It could also be an error on DIBP's part (yes folks they are normal people and do make the odd mistake). 

Suggest you first task is to phone them and find out what is going on. Use there general line 131 881. Best use a speaker phone as you will probably have to wait for any hour or so to talk to anyone. When you do get to talk to someone have you full name, date of birth and passport number ready, together with your TRN.

Regards


----------



## Cindyxx (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey Ash,

I don't think you will be granted a bridging visa for subclass 189 application. But I might be wrong


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Perhaps a silly question, but have you looked carefully at your acknowledgement letter? My BVA was the final couple of pages in the same document.


----------



## ash67 (Feb 18, 2014)

maggie-may24 said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but have you looked carefully at your acknowledgement letter? My BVA was the final couple of pages in the same document.


Hey Maggie,

No, there is no any information about the BVA in the acknowledgement letter. Usually it gets sent along with the acknowledgement letter but it didn't happen in my case


----------



## ash67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Someone would need to review your case to see whether there is any legal reason why have not been granted a BVA. It could also be an error on DIBP's part (yes folks they are normal people and do make the odd mistake).
> 
> Suggest you first task is to phone them and find out what is going on. Use there general line 131 881. Best use a speaker phone as you will probably have to wait for any hour or so to talk to anyone. When you do get to talk to someone have you full name, date of birth and passport number ready, together with your TRN.
> 
> Regards


Thanks Jeremy!

I wil give them call.

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel1127 (Sep 22, 2014)

ash67 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have applied for a 189 visa in on-shore on 1st Sep, however, I have not been granted a bridging visa yet. How long it usually take to receive a Bridging visa? I am little worried about it.
> 
> ...


Hi Ash, has your problem been addressed? I get the invitation today but am experiencing the same issues. There is no bridging visa granted automatically after lodge in. Could you share your experience? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## ash67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Daniel1127 said:


> Hi Ash, has your problem been addressed? I get the invitation today but am experiencing the same issues. There is no bridging visa granted automatically after lodge in. Could you share your experience? Is there anything I can do?


Hey Daniel,

I haven't been granted a bridging visa yet because I have still my current visa to be expired in 2015.

I think you will be granted a bridging visa in 5-10 days if your current visa is about to expire.

I know someone who applied the same visa who got a BV in 3 days.

Let me know how you go!


----------



## Daniel1127 (Sep 22, 2014)

ash67 said:


> Hey Daniel,
> 
> I haven't been granted a bridging visa yet because I have still my current visa to be expired in 2015.
> 
> ...


Currently I am holding a visit visa bridging. So I want to withdraw my visit visa application once I get the 189 bridging. Otherwise I am not eligible to work in coming two months with visit visa.

Some of my friends get the BV automatically after lodge in. Others wait for 1 or 2 days. Hope I can land it asap.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The bridging visa is linked to your current (visitor) visa, so if you cancel your visitor visa the bridging visa is also cancelled and you become unlawful.

You need to wait until your visitor visa expires, at which time the bridging visa will come into effect. However, it may carry the same conditions as your visitor visa leaving you unable to work.


----------



## Daniel1127 (Sep 22, 2014)

It seems the only thing I could do is to wait until the Visit Visa to expire and BV come into effect. What a disaster...


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2013)

Daniel1127 said:


> It seems the only thing I could do is to wait until the Visit Visa to expire and BV come into effect. What a disaster...


Hi Daniel,

I was in a similar situation. I was on a bridging for my 886 application which had a lot complications attached to it. I lodged my 189 while I was bridging visa A and got my Grant for bridging visa C from 189 next day. So, in the next couple days I withdrew my 886. I went on to VEVO to check my current status. My bridging Visa from 886 was set to expire on 28th day from the day it was withdrawn. As per my research and the Bridging visa grant letter, the new bridging visa C will come into effect after my current bridging visa A expires not "CANCELLED" . There is a difference between expiry and cancellation. So, my guess in your case is if you withdraw your tourist onshore visa application you'll get 28 days to from the date of withdrawal to go back or file another valid visa application. Hope this info helps.


----------



## Daniel1127 (Sep 22, 2014)

radical said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> I was in a similar situation. I was on a bridging for my 886 application which had a lot complications attached to it. I lodged my 189 while I was bridging visa A and got my Grant for bridging visa C from 189 next day. So, in the next couple days I withdrew my 886. I went on to VEVO to check my current status. My bridging Visa from 886 was set to expire on 28th day from the day it was withdrawn. As per my research and the Bridging visa grant letter, the new bridging visa C will come into effect after my current bridging visa A expires not "CANCELLED" . There is a difference between expiry and cancellation. So, my guess in your case is if you withdraw your tourist onshore visa application you'll get 28 days to from the date of withdrawal to go back or file another valid visa application. Hope this info helps.


Thanks for sharing the experience. It is the third day after I lodged in. However, I still have not received the BV yet. Maybe I should engage an agent to sort things out.


----------



## ash67 (Feb 18, 2014)

Daniel1127 said:


> Thanks for sharing the experience. It is the third day after I lodged in. However, I still have not received the BV yet. Maybe I should engage an agent to sort things out.


Hey Daniel,

I would recommend calling to immigration directly without getting involved any agents. I think it would take less time to find out what's going on with your BV.

Call around 8 AM to 8.30 AM in order to get your call answered quickly. I had waited 1.5 hours on hold before I spoke to someone on the phone.

BV is sometimes granted manually so it takes a week or two. Mine BV still has not been granted.


----------



## Daniel1127 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the previous relies. I have successfully landed the BV for 189 hours after receiving the visit visa this Monday. But the BV will only come into effect after the visit visa expires at the end of November.


----------

